
A Brief, Animated Introduction to Programming with Python - markm208
https://ourcodestories.com/markm208/Playlist/16
======
markm208
I am the creator of a new medium to guide others through code examples. I call
them playbacks.

This is an intro book on Python. I have also written books on
[C++]([https://ourcodestories.com/markm208/Playlist/2](https://ourcodestories.com/markm208/Playlist/2))
and
[Clojure]([https://ourcodestories.com/markm208/Playlist/4](https://ourcodestories.com/markm208/Playlist/4)).
I am looking for feedback on the medium.

I am also looking for others to write their own books/tutorials and to create
professional portfolios to show potential employers how they do their work.
Storyteller is a free, open source tool to create playbacks. Our Code Stories
is a site to host them. Authors can post their playbacks for free, make them
private, or charge a fee for others to access them.

If you are interested in creating your own playbacks and need a little help
getting started reach out to me and I’ll help.

